# Using generic external hard drive with TiVo HD



## dddiam

I understand that it is possible to use a generic USB external hard drive with a TiVo HD, via a hack.

Where can I find details, and what are the risks?

- David


----------



## ThAbtO

The USB on the tivo is mainly used for networking. Only the E-SATA is used for hard drive space expansion.


----------



## Worf

Yes, space expansion is eSATA only. The TiVo series 3 can use any eSATA drive by default, while the TiVo HD will only work (without hacking) with the DVR Expander.

More info is in another thread - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784 - the eSATA FAQ.


----------



## dddiam

dddiam said:


> I understand that it is possible to use a generic USB _[oops, I meant eSATA]_ external hard drive with a TiVo HD, via a hack.
> 
> Where can I find details, and what are the risks?
> 
> - David


_Oops! _ I had meant to type "eSATA" (of course). USB is far to slow for real-time video applications. Even on my laptop, I use an eSATA external because it is way faster than than even internal IDE drives.

*Soooo, back to my original questions:*

Can you point me to a web page that has the hack details?

And what are the risks associated with the hack? e.g., What happens to your recorded programs, and disk structure, when a new OS version is pushed?

- David


----------



## ThAbtO

Official eSATA Drive Expansion in 9.2: FAQ + Discussion 

FYI: IDE is the same as PATA.


----------



## dddiam

ThAbtO said:


> Official eSATA Drive Expansion in 9.2: FAQ + Discussion


Thanks for the reference. The TiVo HD hack for a generic external eSATA sounds simple enough.

Do you know if 1 TB external eSATA drives will work with their full capacity? How does the drive need to be formated? Single partition? FAT32? Or will Mfsadd take care of that for me?

David D.


----------



## classicsat

It will use the full capacity of the added drive. 
The drive marriage procedure formats the drive.


----------



## dddiam

classicsat said:


> It will use the full capacity of the added drive.
> The drive marriage procedure formats the drive.


Thanks.

Thank you to all who replied to my questions.

_ - David_


----------

